# moss for viv?



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I would love some recommendations for some moss to put into a predominantly wet viv. I am using lots of rock and gravel and about 2/3 is pond area. 

This is for a larger frogs species- not PDF's but i figure it is OK to post this question in the plant forum :wink:


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

java moss


----------



## m_wells (May 18, 2008)

ricca moss also would work well and stay a lot shorter then java :wink:


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

There is a really nice tropical moss sold by Black Jungle.


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

mosses seem finicky when it comes to tolerances.
all i have planted in my viv have ended up dieing.

they seem to not like the constantly moist soil, 80-90% humidity, and constant 80+ temps
but, i do have some sphagnum thats growing by itself without me planting it in a much brighter part of the viv.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

You know I have some "dried" sphagnum moss that has sprouted in several of my vivs!! :roll: I don't know why- but it is pretty cool when it does it. But it doesn't always grow like that. and I really need something green for a wet ground cover.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I think i am going to try the kyoto moss... moss spores- I saw them in this post 

member-s-frogs-vivariums/topic18335.html

I'll let you know if it works... 
here's a pic of it when it grow *fingers crossed*

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... 4%26sa%3DN


----------



## gundog100 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi, Was just wondering how you got on with the kyoto moss, I have just put some in my new viv and wondered how you got on and if you had any tips? Thanks, Dan


----------



## pacaAndrew (Sep 8, 2008)

I was wondering if it was ok to use moss you find outside your home? I live in a wooded area of michigan where a lot of diferrent moss grows.


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

It will eventually die off since it is a temperate moss and needs a dormant period.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Northwest sphagnum from the ground in Seattle is doing pretty well for me. It grows pretty long strands, but also creates a cool effect when it hangs off of branches.










-mark


----------



## fishfry (Aug 20, 2006)

I would go with java moss, it grows well for me on cork, driftwood and just over a coarse substrate.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I want to edit my post below. That moss is likely Eurhynchium prælongum, not sphagnum.


----------



## AQUAVIVARIA (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi, the best moss for a back wall is the stuff Black Jungle sell ! its like little green stars about 4-5mm across ! It's a TRUE TROPICAL MOSS ! the europeans use it all the time ! just place 'clumps' of it around the back wall and make sure it's moistened every day ! As for ground level thats wet I'd say Java Or the likes ! Can I just say at this point 'I think a lot of people keep there Dendrobates in to moist of an enviroment ! 'THINK ABOUT IT !'
David Hall (UK)


----------

